# Question about the black hole in the center of The Milky Way Galaxy and 12-21-2012?



## Rediactor (Jan 15, 2011)

Nevermind the Apocalypse: Earliest Mayan Calendar Found | LiveScience
well, here's the link to the website i was talking about.
Hope the link works, still new to this linking thing.


----------



## Tragic (Jan 31, 2011)

sprinkles said:


> Eh. The end of the world is either 06:28:15 UTC on Sun, 7 February 2106, or 5:30:08 UTC on Sun, 4 December 292,277,026,596
> 
> The first being when 32 bit UNIX time wraps around back to Thursday January 1, 1970. The second is when 64 bit UNIX time does the same thing.


UNIX!!!!!!!!    


$ date -d @$(echo "2^32-1" | bc)
Sun Feb 7 06:28:15 GMT 2106


My date function doesn't like the 2^64-1 version :'(


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

WindowLicker said:


> Hi guys! I'm starting to develop several theories about whats going to happen on 12-21-2012, based on what I know about black holes, massive stars, and eclipses, alignment, and the Mayan Prophecy. As you may know, or not, the Mayans were skilled astronomers. One area in particular that they had knowledge about was the Milky Way. And they were aware that in the center of the Milky Way lies a massive black hole. I guess what black holes are is compacted matter, not that they knew that, but they had made the observation. Every 26,000 years this massive black hole in the center of the milky way galaxy aligns with the sun and earth in a straight line (0-0--0< kinda like that). This is what will happen again this December 12, 2012. The Mayans prophecise that it will not be the end of days, well technically maybe, but that the god QuetzalcoatlQuetzalcoatl – the god behind the Mayan prophesies for 2012 « Heaven Awaits will return again as he did 26,000 years ago, from the sky.
> My theory is that the day this happens we're going to experience severe weather and possibly the world might explode (unlikely though, but possible) because the black hole balances out the sun or that it will shift the orbit and we will need a new calandar and they were aware that the calandar would change because Earths orbit and our entire day/night/week/month schedule would be shifted due to polar shift or shift in orbit. Or that we will see some crazy stuff around the circumference of the sun. I don't know. I really don't know very much on this subject so its just a theory. So my question is do you guys think that any of my theories could actually happen? Feel free to share any theories you have of your own!


I have several arguments against the paranoia surrounding 12/21/12. 

1: If the Pope had not altered our calender, it would be past said date. I'm sure the Mayans didn't master telepathic communication. Plus, we have separate calenders. The odds of their 2012 being our 2012 are slim. 


The Mayans were amazing astronomers, but they didn't have the tools we have now. 2012 is going to have some interesting solar activity, but nothing that warrants stocking up on supplies and building a panic room. The New Agers building their shrines to the 2012 "event" are going to be crushed when the date passes without incident.


----------



## PSchall (Jun 8, 2012)

I seriously doubt the world will end. I too have heard people talking about it and getting freaked out. As far as I'm concerned, we'll still live on, just some people will freak out and there may be an increased number of suicides. If I'm wrong and it actually ends, then it really won't matter since we won't be around long enough to care, so why worry about it?


----------

